# i can't find the newbie section ...



## Plebscrubber (Mar 11, 2011)

*Advanced Marijuana Cultivation*

* FORUM RULES *

*Rule 1: *If your growing in the filthy dirt (soil), DO NOT post in advanced forum.

*Rule 2: *If this is your first grow, DO NOT post in the advanced forum.

*Rule 3: *If your under 18 years of age, DO NOT post in the advanced forum.

*Rule 4: *If your growing under LED lighting, DO NOT post in the advanced forum.

*Rule 5: *Treat all members with respect... unless they have violated the above rules.


Thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how what does medium have to do with ones degree of advancement?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread has 'troll' written all over it....


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 11, 2011)

Because soil will never match hydro.

Hydro allows you to feed the plant exactly what it needs, or exactly what you want it to get...
Where as soil is full of random filler that the roots must grow through before they find what they need. As a result the root system of a hydro plant is much smaller than a plant that has grown in soil. 
This is wasted energy that the plant could have used to grow branches, fan leaves or buds.


----------



## greentiger.sd (Mar 11, 2011)

Can you guys have an "ask the professional's" section? It would be awesome if there was an area where you had to have pics or videos to back up what you're saying and only be able to help/respond when you've been consistently pulling at least .5g/watt. This would be helpful for everyone.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 11, 2011)

this has to be a joke thread. only a tranny would say shit like that.


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> Because soil will never match hydro.
> 
> Hydro allows you to feed the plant exactly what it needs, or exactly what you want it to get...
> Where as soil is full of random filler that the roots must grow through before they find what they need. As a result the root system of a hydro plant is much smaller than a plant that has grown in soil.
> This is wasted energy that the plant could have used to grow branches, fan leaves or buds.


 Wanna do a side by side grow thread?


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2011)

C'mon mongo let's see if he bites.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm thinking the exact same thing.... 



a mongo frog said:


> this has to be a joke thread. only a tranny would say shit like that.


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2011)

That's not really fair to the tranz population now is it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> this has to be a joke thread. only a tranny would say shit like that.


...or a tool.


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 11, 2011)

damn, I sure wish we had a rule like: "No crying like a little girl"


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 11, 2011)

taint said:


> That's not really fair to the tranz population now is it.


sorry trany world, i meant to say a real fuckn asswhole


----------



## Uncultivated (Mar 11, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation*
> 
> * FORUM RULES *
> 
> *Rule 1: *If your growing in the filthy dirt (soil), DO NOT post in advanced forum.


Hell, I'm a nub, and still feel justified in calling Bullshit!

I grow in hydro personally, but some of the kick-ass-ingest growers here are soil growers. 

I mean, seriously?


----------



## rudy2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

No need to swear. But this fool is just trying to bait people. Let me see if I can bait him back.

Plebscruber you are right Soil will never be equal to hydro. It will always be far better when grown to full maturity outdoors in soil than the weak stuff that comes from hydro.


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh buttscrubber I think your totally out of line. Plenty of people (pro's) use soil, I don't know how old u are but sounds like u haven't been around long enough( not saying it to be rude) But people have been growing in soil over 1000years. Are u saying soil is not for advanced growers? 
I have grown alot different ways... Everyone has their preference...Who r you to say it's wrong! Now thats what makes u a closed minded idiot... let me guess...expert only in your own mind. Peace out!


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok calm down, keep it respectful, we are here to help each other learn growing techniques, not to fight. 
We are not the enemy, the DEA is.

I never said its wrong to grow in soil... its simply not advanced.
Soil is ok if you want to grow a lot of plants and keep the costs down... and are willing to compromise some quality. (cash croppers)

There are few people here who are breaking rule 5.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 11, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation*
> 
> * FORUM RULES *
> 
> ...


 I hope _you're_ better at growing than you are at spelling.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 11, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> There are few people here who are breaking rule 5.


that's not to be helped.... rule 1 breaks rule 5. you just slapped an entire demographic of growers on riu with a white glove. don't cry about it if the gloves come off.


----------



## Uncultivated (Mar 11, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> There are few people here who are breaking rule 5.


Starting with you.

BTW are you an admin here?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Straight from the mouth of kittys...

The op is obviously a tool.... rule #5... roflmao....



mellokitty said:


> that's not to be helped.... rule 1 breaks rule 5. you just slapped an entire demographic of growers on riu with a white glove. don't cry about it if the gloves come off.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

He ain't shit.... feel free to speak your mind...



Uncultivated said:


> Starting with you.
> 
> BTW are you an admin here?


----------



## Uncultivated (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> He ain't shit.... feel free to speak your mind...


Not much to say, 'cept that, if memory serves, FDD is a soil grower, and I mean, damn, that guy just pisses excellence. Probably half of what I've learned at this place, I learned from him. He's the fricken Sensai.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

wait till uncle ben reads this thread, lol.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't realize he still had time to grow, given his moderating and blowing glass.  LOL, I jest, rest assured, he'll be within 5 miles of a dispensary that is purchasing 'surplus' meds putting pots in the ground. Some people would kill for what he has... 

It's hard work, but someone besides pharmaceuticals should profit as well from the sick and ill.

Know what this thread needs? Some of the rule #4 people in it.... I think I'll go alert LED Growers Unite thread.. 



Uncultivated said:


> Not much to say, 'cept that, if memory serves, FDD is a soil grower, and I mean, damn, that guy just pisses excellence. Probably half of what I've learned at this place, I learned from him. He's the fricken Sensai.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 11, 2011)

one question...how can a member thats had an account for 1 month and only 100 posts have the balls to set rules for a forum? and btw...hydro is not advanced either...just another form of general growing....thats why there is a hydro/dwc forum


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Know what this thread needs? Some of the rule #4 people in it.... I think I'll go alert LED Growers Unite thread..


lol! ....


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wait till uncle ben reads this thread, lol.


wait till GOD himself reads this thread, unless he already has.


----------



## taint (Mar 11, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> wait till GOD himself reads this thread, unless he already has.
> 
> Now you've gone and done it............................BAD DOG!!!!


----------



## Uncultivated (Mar 11, 2011)

djruiner said:


> one question...how can a member thats had an account for 1 month and only 100 posts have the balls to set rules for a forum? and btw...hydro is not advanced either...just another form of general growing....thats why there is a hydro/dwc forum


A better question is, how did it get stickied?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 11, 2011)

Uncultivated said:


> A better question is, how did it get stickied?


 it's not stickied. he just put sticky in it's title.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL! This dude is funny, I think I need to start a thread with one rule: If your an ignorant jack azz don't bother posting a comment 



Plebscrubber said:


> *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation*
> 
> * FORUM RULES *
> 
> ...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

At least he was nice enough to thanks us for our co-operation in advance....... 



silly boy...


----------



## Uncultivated (Mar 11, 2011)

So I'm guessing we're dealing with a 19 year old hydro grower on his secodn grow with a HPS light?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sure he is much more 'advanced' than that 



Uncultivated said:


> So I'm guessing we're dealing with a 19 year old hydro grower on his secodn grow with a HPS light?


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ...or a tool.


 Agreed. Kids a tool.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Oh no! I'm sure he is much more 'advanced' than that


true dat, you don't know *everything* until you're *at *least 22.... and then it's just a slippery slope into senility after that....


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 11, 2011)

isnt this guy the same guy who wanted to grow meth plants ?


----------



## Uncultivated (Mar 11, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> true dat, you don't know *everything* until you're *at *least 22.... and then it's just a slippery slope into senility after that....


 Actually, its been shown that senility starts at 27. Sounds about right to me...


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 11, 2011)

Uncultivated said:


> Actually, its been shown that senility starts at 27. Sounds about right to me...


well, shit, sonny, then i guess you better get me my walker and drool bib before i dance out into traffic and shatter my hip!

*roflmao*


----------



## Uncultivated (Mar 12, 2011)

Get out of my yard, ya god damned kids!


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 12, 2011)

*cane-shaking* when i get old i'm gonna do that just 'cuz i *can....

man, i am SO not *something* enough for this conversation right now.... *poof*


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 12, 2011)

serapis can you please post a few more times, I dont think you have quite made enough posts in the last few minutes on this single thread...

At least your keeping it at the top of the list for us


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2011)

haha jus get subcool in here so you can tell him just how dirty and useless soil is and how under your advice he should switch to hydro lol


----------



## dadio161 (Mar 12, 2011)

LMFAO. Some newbee come on here and thinks he can set up the rules for everyone. What a joke. And to try to make it a sticky himself. Still ROFLMFAO.



Plebscrubber said:


> *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation*
> 
> * FORUM RULES *
> 
> ...


----------



## grow plenty (Mar 12, 2011)

i am a first time grower in soil,im using a led light,im gonna turn 18 soon...oh damn, i got dirt under my fingernails! im sorry, just read the RULES...my bad!!!


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 12, 2011)

If you cant stick to the rules, maybe post in the newbie forum..


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 12, 2011)

This thread should be a sticky as it shows how not to behave on forums. NEWBS TRYING TO THROW WAIT AROUND. The op is a moron by the way, none of that has anything to do with not being an aspect in any advanced garden.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 12, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> If you cant stick to the rules, maybe post in the newbie forum..


As you should


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Mar 12, 2011)

you REALLY do start goin senile at 27!!! thats when I switched from hydro to soil, i knew i had to be crazy......


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Mar 12, 2011)

so i was kinda wonderin if anyone had happened to see anything pleb has grown? or is he still workin on them meth plants..........?


----------



## ataxia (Mar 12, 2011)

I told you in a recent thread that you suck and i hated you pleb.
I was being completely sarcastic when i said it due to the thread subject. I've never read any of your posts until now.
well....
I hope someone pushes you off a building, and you fall staring at your fate, until superman comes to your rescue and swoops you up before you hit the ground.





then i hope he drops you from even higher. ( I am as serious as you are about the OP)

If you grow in soil you're not welcomed in the Advanced Cultivation thread??? you're seriously the worst thing to happen to RIU.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2011)

steverthebeaver81 said:


> so i was kinda wonderin if anyone had happened to see anything pleb has grown? or is he still workin on them meth plants..........?


was also thinking the same thing.


----------



## dadio161 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Plebscrubber , so where is the proof of all your great grows and knowledge ?*


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys, it's an obvious alt... someone has created a troll account..... ignore him....


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 12, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> *Advanced Marijuana Cultivation*
> 
> * FORUM RULES *
> 
> ...


 This soil grower will post in this POS thread all day long if it pleases me.

What are you prepared to do about it?

Can't take my birthday away.

Or my Social Security number either.

Thread Rating: Terrible.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

I grow in soil and I'll put my grows up against your hydro grows all day long

I have no respect for the OP, damn I can only break two rules since I'm in my 50's I must be completely senile LOL


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

No one respects the OP, I think that's the goal..


----------



## frogster (Mar 12, 2011)

I take the post as more of a joke,,, I thought it was funny, nothing more.........


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 12, 2011)

frogster said:


> I take the post as more of a joke,,, I thought it was funny, nothing more.........


The OP is a joke. And not a very funny one.

There goes Rule #5.

Fuck!


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL @ rule number 5. If someone breaks the rules, you don't just point them where to go, but you are now authorized to do it disrespectfully. I don't believe this guy is 18, so until i'm proven wrong i will not be respectful in any way to him, is that ok mate?


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 12, 2011)

Who died and made this guy king of anything? Suck a fart out of my asshole and I better not smell anything. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Total Head (Mar 12, 2011)

ooh troll me, troll me! i'm waiting for my plants to drain and need to kill a few minutes. here, i'll start. hydro is for summer school dropouts who want to look cool on troll threads. it's a proven fact. i heard it on youtube. and rules are set by example, not made up by the can nots of the world. now you.


----------



## riddleme (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey can we add to the rules?

like, *If you only have 100 posts DO NOT post in the Advanced Forum*

*Plebscrubber* 

Join Date Feb 2011

Posts 107


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 12, 2011)

So much hate and anger... maybe have a cone and relax?

Looks like most the posts came from the same 3 haters...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 12, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> So much hate and anger... maybe have a cone and relax?
> 
> Looks like most the posts came from the same 3 haters...


You need an avatar.

Here's a suggestion:







No charge.


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 12, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> So much hate and anger... maybe have a cone and relax?
> 
> Looks like most the posts came from the same 3 haters...


Fuck you dude, You even call me out when im posting real facts. it leads me to believe your a hypocrite and a dumbshit. Lets see some pics poo scrubber


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 12, 2011)

ooo....

yeah if I post some pics of my grow you will totally back flip?
how old are you hoag?

Children should not use weed, it will screw up your brain...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 12, 2011)

Rainman said:


> ooo....
> 
> yeah if I post some pics of my grow you will totally back flip?
> how old are you hoag?
> ...


 Who's the hater now?


----------



## Plebscrubber (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, if your a teenager, not only should you not be using weed, you shouldn't be growing it and certainly not be advising growers...

Smoking weed on a regular basis before your brain has stopped developing (around age 25) and you will end up with schizophrenia or mental health issues... do some reasearch kiddies


ps. have a good day at school hoag... lol


----------



## seasmoke (Mar 13, 2011)

Pleb, the power went out for three days. My soil grow went unharmed...my friend who has hydro lost everything. 

I'd say I "advanced"...


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 13, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> Seriously, if your a teenager, not only should you not be using weed, you shouldn't be growing it and certainly not be advising growers...
> 
> Smoking weed on a regular basis before your brain has stopped developing (around age 25) and you will end up with schizophrenia or mental health issues... do some reasearch kiddies
> 
> ...


 Who goes to school on a Sunday? 

Hater, hater, masturbater.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL, I've never heard that one before, "Hater hater, masturbater" ROFLOL!!

Alight time to get medicated 



Johnnyorganic said:


> Who goes to school on a Sunday?
> 
> Hater, hater, masturbater.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 13, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> Seriously, if your a teenager, not only should you not be using weed, you shouldn't be growing it and certainly not be advising growers...
> 
> Smoking weed on a regular basis before your brain has stopped developing (around age 25) and you will end up with schizophrenia or mental health issues... do some reasearch kiddies
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 13, 2011)

Soil can be infinitely more complicated than hydro if you know really know your shit.


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Mar 14, 2011)

pleb is a little bitch. he obviously doesnt have any pics of his ADVANCED hydro grows. And i bet its prolly just DWC in some WHITE buckets, usin GRAVEL from his mommys driveway.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't we all just get along? I must be bored I'm posting worthless dribble again


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Can't we all just get along? I must be bored I'm posting worthless dribble again


Drivel. And I must be even more bored, as I'm correcting your worthless drivel.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread dribbles like my wiener after I answer nature's call.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> This thread dribbles like my wiener after I answer nature's call.


dude you might wanna get that checked out.... lol
and yeah this thread's been around the block so many times it probably has chlamydia by now....


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 14, 2011)

lol, for all those years I thought it was dribble 



Wolverine97 said:


> Drivel. And I must be even more bored, as I'm correcting your worthless drivel.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 14, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> dude you might wanna get that checked out.... lol
> and yeah this thread's been around the block so many times it probably has chlamydia by now....


 LOL! What?

I was not referring to discharge: That stuff that makes little brain look like a snotty-nosed kid. That WOULD require a trip to the Doctor.

I was referencing your garden variety post-relief dribble.

Nothing a shake or two can't solve.

Although gonorrhea discharge could accurately describe this thread as well. 

Does that make me a hater?


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 14, 2011)

Let's redeem this thread shall we?

I could post a picture of a panda bear on a rocking horse.

Or I could talk about my computer woes.

How about both? First things first.







My PC shit the bed about three weeks ago. Since then I have been relegated to my lappy. So I decided to fix the PC and make it my backup and buy a kit to build a new, more beefy system.

Long story short. I narrowed my problem down to a bad motherboard, but that did not solve the problem. Now I am waiting on a new processor. And now I have an extra motherboard.

The kit has been a cluster-fuck from the get-go. No VGA port on the motherboard. So I buy a graphics card. Then I learn that the motherboard is not compatible with the processor. In a fucking kit! 

So now I must decide if I want to buy a lesser processor or a better mobo. Either way I have extra components I do not need laying around. Thanks a lot TD!

So now I wait for parts. A processor for my old PC and a lesser processor for the kit. Meanwhile I have this bitchin' processor I can't use.

Sigh.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> lol, for all those years I thought it was dribble


Yeah? I used to think it was "excuse me, while I kiss this guy"... (Jimi, Purple Haze)


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I was not referring to discharge: That stuff that makes little brain look like a snotty-nosed kid. That WOULD require a trip to the Doctor.
> 
> I was referencing your garden variety post-relief dribble.
> 
> Nothing a shake or two can't solve.


*roflmao* tmi for this girl.... (<-uh, yeah.)
gotta fight tmi with tmi: 

girls discharge all the time. in fact, i'm doing it right now.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah? I used to think it was "excuse me, while I kiss this guy"... (Jimi, Purple Haze)


 I knew a guy in high school who thought The Police were singing "Rock Sand!"

I still laugh about that sometimes.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *roflmao* tmi for this girl.... (<-uh, yeah.)
> gotta fight tmi with tmi:
> 
> girls discharge all the time. in fact, i'm doing it right now.


Whoa. I'm transfixed, tell me more...

This thread is showing great win potential.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

madonna: "last night i dreamt of some ba~ge~ls"


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Mar 14, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> madonna: "last night i dreamt of some ba~ge~ls"


 What a beautiful song.

[video=youtube;zpzdgmqIHOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpzdgmqIHOQ[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Whoa. I'm transfixed, tell me more...
> 
> This thread is showing great win potential.


you wanna talk discharge, you sick puppy ? lol, i'd be happy to oblige, but you need to find yourself a pregnant lady. i'm sure once she stops hitting you and/or crying about it, she'll tell you ALL about discharge....


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> What a beautiful song.
> 
> [video=youtube;zpzdgmqIHOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpzdgmqIHOQ[/video]


love it. but i can't watch the video now.... stupid wmg.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> you wanna talk discharge, you sick puppy ? lol, i'd be happy to oblige, but you need to find yourself a pregnant lady. i'm sure once she stops hitting you and/or crying about it, she'll tell you ALL about discharge....


Ok, yeah, no, that's just gross. You win, lets never do that again.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Yeah? I used to think it was "excuse me, while I kiss this guy"... (Jimi, Purple Haze)


LOL, Me too! Even when I saw him live. 1967 IIRC. Whatever, long time ago.

Wet


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> LOL, Me too! Even when I saw him live. 1967 IIRC. Whatever, long time ago.
> 
> Wet


I envy you that, Jimi is one performer that I would give a lot to have experienced live. Alas, I was born in the wrong decade.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Ok, yeah, no, that's just gross. You win, lets never do that again.


BOOYAH mellokitty outgrosses again!
vaginal discharge makes every thread a WiN....

wet, i too was born in the wrong decade and am jealous as hell too.


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 14, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> BOOYAH mellokitty outgrosses again!
> vaginal discharge makes every thread a WiN....
> 
> wet, i too was born in the wrong decade and am jealous as hell too.


mellokitty for the WIN. Really hard to top vaginal discharge!

Saw a lot of great concerts in the late 60's, early 70's in SoFla. The one where Jim Morrison was drunk and wagging his weenie wasn't one of them. It was like "We're standing in the SoFla sun to see THIS?!?" LOL

Wet


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 14, 2011)

That was last weenie he ever waved was at that concert.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> mellokitty for the WIN. Really hard to top vaginal discharge!
> 
> Saw a lot of great concerts in the late 60's, early 70's in SoFla. The one where Jim Morrison was drunk and wagging his weenie wasn't one of them. It was like "We're standing in the SoFla sun to see THIS?!?" LOL
> 
> Wet


I could top it, but I won't. It involves a dog, that's all I'll say...


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> mellokitty for the WIN. Really hard to top vaginal discharge!
> 
> Saw a lot of great concerts in the late 60's, early 70's in SoFla. The one where Jim Morrison was drunk and wagging his weenie wasn't one of them. It was like "We're standing in the SoFla sun to see THIS?!?" LOL
> 
> Wet


i'd've stood in the sofla sun to see that. but then, i'm a girl.

wolverine: down boy, down....  that's a good boy.....


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't stop laughing, I think we pretty much proved our point in this thread  Did I read something about vaginal discharge, and then someone mentioned something about a dog? Did it involve peanut butter & your balls? Too many funny post to quote, lol  

Peace out


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 14, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> I can't stop laughing, I think we pretty much proved our point in this thread  Did I read something about vaginal discharge, and then someone mentioned something about a dog? Did it involve peanut butter & your balls? Too many funny post to quote, lol
> 
> Peace out


Nope, no peanut butter. But it'd be ok if you did, right? Because it's your dog... 
j/k


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 14, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Did I read something about vaginal discharge, and then someone mentioned something about a dog? Did it involve peanut butter & your balls?


see, NOW this thread is 'filthy'....


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 14, 2011)

I plead the 5th! My dogs will eat anything 



Wolverine97 said:


> Nope, no peanut butter. But it'd be ok if you did, right? Because it's your dog...
> j/k


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont know but that word discharge is disgusting. I wouldnt want to see what a dog discharges. 
Red rocket, red rocket


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 15, 2011)

... it's like the undead thread... hey that rhymes...


----------



## irieie (Mar 16, 2011)

this thread has nothing to do with growing anything. here is a rule for the OP: only post about growing in the advanced forum.


----------

